# starter mounting bolt size?!?!?



## jroy3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Does any body know the size of the 2 longer bolts that mount the starter for a 1.8 manual


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

They're M10x1.5 thread.
As for length (sorry, I'm too lazy right now to go do this myself...) just grab a tape measure or ruler, and go measure it:
thickness of starter + thickness of trans case + thickness of engine mount bracket (including the nut) + at least three threads (so, 4.5mm) = length of bolt needed.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

135mm length


----------



## mobiuslogic (Aug 27, 2003)

Are these sizes the same for a 16V Scirocco?


----------

